# Photos From The Quiddich 4th World Cup



## MA-Caver (Nov 19, 2010)

No, seriously... they got 'em! 

http://www.boston.com/sports/blogs/bigshots/2010/11/quidditch_world_cup.html

Am thinking that the golden snitch should be mebbe one of those remotely piloted small helicopters... flown around at a reasonable height of course by a non-biased individual... :uhyeah: 

I think I'd probably get a kick out of watching one of those games... :lol: 
Serious business this is.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 19, 2010)

I hate myself for pointing out that Quiddictch is misspelled in the thread title.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 20, 2010)

Big Don said:


> I hate myself for pointing out that Quiddictch is misspelled in the thread title.


ACK!! Mods! MODS! help!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 20, 2010)

Look.

Quidditch isnt really a sport.

Klingon ISN'T a language.

And JEDI Isn't a religion.

People need to Grow up.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 20, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Look.
> 
> Quidditch isnt really a sport.
> 
> ...


 
Or lighten up.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 20, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Look.
> 
> Quidditch isnt really a sport.
> 
> ...



Blasphemer!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 20, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Or lighten up.....



No, seriously... I can see adults doing this... galloping around a feild on fake brooms like they are hobby horses with their Harry Potter costumes on pretending like they are really flying. 

Pretty soon it will be like the ludicrous Colleges teaching Klingon as a legitimate language, and as ridiculous as a certain law firm who was looking to hire Klingon Language interpreters to deal with their Klingon-speaking clients.

Sorry Jerkos, if you are injured in a car accident, you ought give up the fantasy world you live in to speak to the doctors and lawyers, or suffer because you wouldn't grow up.  

As far as I am concerned It's not about me needing to Lighten up, its about people needing to understand the difference between "Fantasy" and "Real Life"... 

I mean, I'm a HUGE star wars geek... I even have a Star Wars tattoo, ya know... but I AIN'T no mystical Jedi, I can't use the force, the Wampa isn't gonna eat me if I go out in the snow, and I can't freeze my enemies is Carbonite.

Han didn't even shoot first.  He didn't shoot at all.

IT'S. A. MOVIE.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 20, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Look.
> 
> Quidditch isnt really a sport.
> 
> ...


Klingon IS a language.

It's an invented language, that's not used by anyone in the real world, but it is a real language.  So are the various versions of Elvish created by Tolkien.

But... insisting on using them for more than fun?  That goes in the same category as the ninjer-LARPers who want to dress up in their black masks and Japanese theater costumes and sneak around...


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 20, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Klingon IS a language.
> 
> It's an invented language, that's not used by anyone in the real world, but it is a real language.  So are the various versions of Elvish created by Tolkien.



Maybe.  No indigenous peoples have ever spoken it...  I'd go so far as to say it's a "Complete Fake Language", but I'd argue that for it to be "Real" it would have to have actually existed and not have been the product a work of fiction.

I mean, I have the complete Necronomicon including all the Chants, Symbols and Magic words... does that make it a "Real" spellbook?


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 20, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Maybe.  No indigenous peoples have ever spoken it...  I'd go so far as to say it's a "Complete Fake Language", but I'd argue that for it to be "Real" it would have to have actually existed and not have been the product a work of fiction.
> 
> I mean, I have the complete Necronomicon including all the Chants, Symbols and Magic words... does that make it a "Real" spellbook?


It's a real book, and it contains "spells."  

I don't know if they work or not...  Maybe you do?

Is that sort of magic real?  That's a whole different question.

Is Esperanto a "real" language?


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 20, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Is Esperanto a "real" language?



That's tough to say.  It was a made up complete language.  Iv'e generally heard it referred to as a "Constructed" or "Artifical" language... but it does have a population of native speakers who were raised with it as a first language, and it isn't a construction of/for a work of fiction that was adopted by geeks who want to disconnect from the world and believe they are Aliens for real. So maybe, But, again, _I'd_ probably call it an Artificial Language.


----------

